# Who Is Your Pastor?



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 14, 2008)

“Who Is Your Pastor?” by James Savastio — Wilderness Road Baptist Assembly

“Who Is Your Pastor?” by James Savastio
by TW

The question of the identity of your pastor may seem strange. You
say, he is the man I hear preach every Lord’s Day. His name is on our
church’s web site or letterhead. That is an easy question to answer!
But is it really?

For hundreds of years the average Christian could easily and readily
identity that person appointed by Christ to shepherd and overseer their
souls. By the 1600’s many Christians however were able to read the
sermons of a multitude of other people’s pastors that were being
printed. They could also read the writings of well respected
theologians whose writings were beginning to be placed into print. In
the 1900’s writings were supplemented with radio and eventually
television and cassette recordings. By the dawn of the 21st
century one would be able to add to their spiritual diet, the teaching
and preaching of hundreds of thousands of other pastors and
theologians and conferences speakers by means of the internet and
MP3’s. I imagine that there are more than a few of us with hundreds of
sermons by many different preachers on our Ipods or similar devices.

Some years ago I realized that there were some folks in our church
who were listening every day to sermons from a pastor in a another
city. There is nothing in and of itself wrong with that, but I soon
realized that it was this man and not our own eldership that was truly
guiding and pastoring this family. By simple virtue of the hours
spent under this man and others ministry his perspectives and theology
were being shaped to such an extent that they eventually moved to sit
under this man’s ministry. I also began to notice this with numerous
seminary students who would visit our assembly. For them, their
professors were the main source of spiritual food-the students were
under the professor’s ministry for hours upon hours every week and I
was with them only on the Lord’s Day. I found that they were more
drawn to, more receptive of, and had far more confidence in seminary
professors than in their own elders.

Now, I want to make it clear that the problem I see in this is not
personal. I am glad to have God’s people read widely and to have their
souls well fed by a multitude of faithful men. But I do see a biblical
problem in all of this. The writer to the Hebrews wrote in Hebrews Hebrews 13:17
Obey those who rule over you, and be submissive, for they watch out for
your souls, as those who must give account. Let them do so with joy and
not with grief, for that would be unprofitable for you.

There
are numerous points that can be made here. The first is in regard to
the word translated as, ‘obey’. The word means far more than simply
listen to and follow instructions. It’s primary meaning has to do with
trust or persuasion. It speaks of one who has your confidence and your
heart. It can be translated as, ‘be induced to believe’. Note that
this text has reference to a specific group of men-those charged with
the oversight of your souls. Though I may gain much help from numerous
authors and preachers contemporary and dead, none of those men will
give an account for my soul. That is the task of my four elders.
When Paul wrote to the church in Thessalonica, he said to them 1 Thessalonians 5:12-13
And we urge you, brethren, to recognize those who labor among you, and
are over you in the Lord and admonish you, and to esteem them very
highly in love for their work’s sake.

My question is, do these men have this special esteem and this
unique place in your affections. Your elders are most likely very
ordinary men (unless you are a member of a church like Bethlehem
Baptist or Grace Community!), whose sermons don’t travel far outside
the doors of your church. Their words are not listened to by
thousands, but they do have a unique role in your life and a unique
accountability for your soul. They may not possess the gifts of
others, but they, and they alone are your true shepherds. As much as
you love and esteem other men, allow your elders to have a special and
God appointed place in your heart.

James Savastio

Reformed Baptist Fellowship


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 14, 2008)

The more you hear the truth from a multitude of sources the better.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 14, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> The more you hear the truth from a multitude of sources the better.




I agree dear brother. I think he was trying to get across the point about the authority of the elders in a local assembly and not forgetting thier work and labor of love and making ourselves submissive and accountable to them.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 14, 2008)

I have seen the fruits in my own extended family resulting from the following a "radio" minister. It is often the case that those that get the widest recognition get such because they are talented communicators, often much better than our own pastors. But then we may very quickly begin to compare our pastor's oratory skills with the radio minister and the next thing you know we are skipping from church to church looking for one like that radio minister. I even know someone that commutes from Sacramento to LA (5 1/2 hours) several Sundays per month to attend MacArthur's church because he couldn't find anything as good here. I don't think that's what God desires of us.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 14, 2008)

Jon Peters said:


> I have seen the fruits in my own extended family resulting from the following a "radio" minister. It is often the case that those that get the widest recognition get such because they are talented communicators, often much better than our own pastors. But then we may very quickly begin to compare our pastor's oratory skills with the radio minister and the next thing you know we are skipping from church to church looking for one like that radio minister. I even know someone that commutes from Sacramento to LA (5 1/2 hours) several Sundays per month to attend MacArthur's church because he couldn't find anything as good here. I don't think that's what God desires of us.



As much as I like Johnny Mac I would not drive 45 minutes or even a half hour on a regular basis to hear him and I would dare to suggest that he would tell people who drive five and a half hours that they would better serve the LORD if they would find a local church to pour out their lives.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 14, 2008)

James,

I think your OP makes a good point. While the ministry of others may be invaluable in the growth of souls, we nonetheless are in a governmental / family unit -- the local church -- where discipleship and wise submission under godly leaders is the Lord's provision for our growth and stability in His grace and truth.

The days are coming quickly -- the signs seem to show -- when small congregations, knit together in love and godly disciplines, will [respectively] be oases in the dangerous wilderness of our societies.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the fruits in my own extended family resulting from the following a "radio" minister. It is often the case that those that get the widest recognition get such because they are talented communicators, often much better than our own pastors. But then we may very quickly begin to compare our pastor's oratory skills with the radio minister and the next thing you know we are skipping from church to church looking for one like that radio minister. I even know someone that commutes from Sacramento to LA (5 1/2 hours) several Sundays per month to attend MacArthur's church because he couldn't find anything as good here. I don't think that's what God desires of us.
> ...



I totally agree, Ivan. I might drive a half hour if there were absolutely no other churches of like faith and practice, but I would hope to see a church planted closer to home as well. We have made the decision to get involved in a local church plant here that is affiliated with the SBC rather than drive 25 miles to more settled "Reformed Baptist" works. I know others who would likely disagree with our decision for one reason or another. As it turns out we are probably more likeminded with our church than those others but we didn't think that would be the case prior to some discussions with them. 

It's very difficult to get involved in a church driving that far unless you are just after the preaching. In that case, it's hardly better than someone who just sits home and listens to podcasts. It's also very tough for personal evangelism. "Come to church with us, we drive 3 hours round trip every Sunday!"


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > The more you hear the truth from a multitude of sources the better.
> ...



Thanks for posting this, James. I had previously posted the link in another forum. 

The truth of this (essentially being starstruck with big name pastors and churches) was brought home to me in my Presbyterian days. Several times over the past couple of years I have had the opportunity to visit a big name Presbyterian church in another state that almost everyone on here would recognize were I to name it and its pastor. I really appreciated the ministry, but it made me realize that my small home church at the time was preferable in some ways (although perhaps not in others) even though this particular church is probably one of the better large churches in its denomination.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> The more you hear the truth from a multitude of sources the better.



I agree as well. But I think maybe you were a little quick on the trigger in this post. Savastio wasn't saying you shouldn't avail yourself of these resources, only that it should be kept in the proper perspective. Too many people fill up too much of their time with things like the PB and endless podcasts when they should be more involved in their local church, family and community. 

And he's writing to a largely Reformed Baptist audience, so I don't think the idea of someone whose church isn't very sound and whose only outlet for sound teaching is sermons on the internet or radio is in view here.


----------

